# Are you a Brit living in Europe? Please message me!



## i93

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me posting on here! I'm new to the site. I'm a journalist looking to speak to British people living in Europe about life since Brexit. It would be great to hear some of your thoughts. If anyone's happy to have a chat just send me a private message or comment below  Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved your post to the Media Requests area of the forum for you


This is the only area we allow requests from journalists, so please don't post your request anywhere else


thanks


who do you write for btw?


----------

